

New Apple Patent #825265: Will Apple clone you to save you from Big Brother? - asadi
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,205,265.PN.&OS=PN/8,205,265&RS=PN/8,205,265
Apple has just been awarded patent number 825265, which describes how Apple could create a cloned version of your digital identity in order to protect you from corporate or government electronic surveillance.
======
Codhisattva
This looks to me to be a useful way to detect leaked datasets.

------
googoobaby
No one can save you from Big Zuck.

